# Taking M/H + another car with trailer by one driver. One way ferry crossing to France



## cybermarys (Feb 21, 2021)

Hi guys! 

Anyone got any experience? I need to take my M/H and another car with trailer to Holland or France. Any port would do (Dover, Harwich), but just wonder if this is possible? It needs to be done on the same trip by just one driver (myself driving motorhome). I've not found any relevant information on StenaLine/DFDS/P&O websites. Simply I just need someone to drive on and drive off as a friend of mine can drive the other vehicle from there. Many thanks for any advice and help.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't know in todays 'climate' but some years ago I took a 39ft. RV with a car on an 'A' frame towing a trailer to UK from Cherbourg.
I booked with Brittany Ferries a large motorhome and one long trailer. The ferry loaders were not bothered but we unhooked and drove two vehicles off at Portsmouth.

Good luck.

Ray.


----------

